# Mobile ITV Stations Fuengirola Area



## Debz79 (Jan 25, 2011)

Does anybody have or know where i can find out the times, dates and locations in Fuengirola/Las Lagunas area for the mobile ITV station for scooters?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I would imagine there will be a notice in the _Policia Local _- they always put posters up round here when the ITV guys are coming to town.

Or you could contact the Jefatura Provincial de Tráfico in Malaga.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Debz79 said:


> Does anybody have or know where i can find out the times, dates and locations in Fuengirola/Las Lagunas area for the mobile ITV station for scooters?


Dont know but maybe try the Town Hall website - fuengirola.org or the Mijas one?.


----------



## Debz79 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks i will try all.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

If you have no luck try the ITV call centre on 902 575757.


----------

